# Your Top Ten Films



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On the new freeview FilmFour Terry Gilliam (Monty Python's cartoonist and film director) was persuaded to come up with his top ten films, which got me thinking about mine. So here's my list you can list yours or comment on mine. No one need fear that their list is set in stone I have already edited this once. The number after each one is the current IMDb score See Here for the top 250 or enter a name to get the rating.

Regards Frank

1 Rain Man 7.9
2 Brazil 8.0
3 The Lord of The Rings 8.8 8.7 8.9
4 The Shawshank Redemption 9.0
5 The Cider House Rules 7.4
6 12 Angry Men 8.7
7 The Silence of the Lambs 8.6
8 The English Patient 7.1
9 Star Wars (IV the first one released) 8.8
10 A Beautiful Mind 7.8


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*FILM 4*

Hello there,

Well that got a lot of replies we mus'nt watch too many films on here too busy on the road.

I dont watch that many myslef but the time I sit down to do so I have alway seen it!.

I will have a think and compile though watched secrets and lies or whatever it was called last night and thought it was great.

Trev


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Can't say this won't change daily & the order will fluctuate even more often! :roll: 

Loads more but I can watch these again & again. 8) 

Shane,
Only two can play,
Charley Varrick,
Seven samurai,
Attack,
Das Boot,
Great Expectations, (1946 version only).
On the waterfront,
Some like it hot,
The Conversation.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

All subject to change and in no particular order....

One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest
Saving Private Ryan
Shawshank Redemption
Fargo
Gladiator
Green Mile
Road To Perdition
Lord Of The Rings (all 3)
Deliverance
The Deerhunter

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Peejay and Drummer

It's nice to see so many films that didn't quite make it into mine making it into your top tens 

eg Green Mile, Some Like it hot, Fargo (my 11th choice) and Das Boot


Regards Frank


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi so many :wink: 

1.saving private ryan
2. bourne idenity 
3.angels with dirty faces
4 the goodfellows
5. life of brian :lol: 
6 pulp fiction
7 das boot
8 final destination 
9 kill bill
10 airplane :lol: 

ray


----------

